# Baby Aspirin



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

I thought I would come on here and let you all know about baby aspirin....

I had 2 MMC after having a healthy baby boy, after getting my 4th positive test I decided to do abit of research and came across a story about baby aspirin. When I went to my doctors and told them about it, he told me not to take it....

I came back home and did more research and found out that doctors that aren't specialist in pregnancy won't know anything about it... I also read that even if you take it, it won't affect your baby or you and so I went ahead and started taking 1 every day.

I was referred to the early pregnancy unit and asked my consultant there, and she said she can't tell me to take it, but she wouldn't tell me not to take it. And so I carried on 12 weeks came and so did our scan, where we saw our little heartbeat.

I can't say that the baby aspirin helped me keep our baby but I can't say that it didn't either. What I do know is that my friend recently had 2 miscarriages and I told her after her 2nd to try the baby aspirin... she has recently had her 12 week scan and everything is perfect and they saw a lovely heartbeat.

I hope this bit of information helps someone on here, good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks so much for sharing your story! I did some similar research after my 2nd M/C and decided to take baby aspirin as well. I am in the process of switching doctors so I'll likely discuss it with my new one. However, I agree - the literature says it "can't hurt, might help", so why not. I have my first scan on April 24th and am hoping and praying for a little beating heart!

:hugs: and congrats on your healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I had 3 miscarriages after having 5 healthy kids. This time I took baby aspirin from the time I thought I might have conceived, along with progesterone, Vitamin D3, Selenium, and prenatals. So far so good. I've had 3 perfect scans and heard heartbeat on doppler.


----------



## jennijunni

I have had 2 2nd trimester losses last year, and am now pregnant again, and very nervous. We dicided this time to take low dose/baby asprin, and progesteron, and I also take additional folic acid, along with my prenatal. I really hope this time the baby is here to stay. This will be my 5th bio child, 8th pregnancy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So sorry for your losses, Jenn. I hope this baby sticks it out. How far along are you now?


----------



## jennijunni

Mom2mmcjg said:


> So sorry for your losses, Jenn. I hope this baby sticks it out. How far along are you now?

I am 4 weeks 5 days. So in the early days. The first trimester for me normally goes off without a hitch, it is the 2nd trimester that gives me the problems.


----------



## GreyGirl

How is baby asprin supposed to help? I've not had a miscarriage, so curious how this would help. Sounds like great results so far!


----------



## jennijunni

GreyGirl said:


> How is baby asprin supposed to help? I've not had a miscarriage, so curious how this would help. Sounds like great results so far!


People with antiphospholipid antibodies, which is common with woman with multiple mc, even if the tests are negative, a lot of woman do test negative, but still benefit from taking the asprin. It is worth a try, right??


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi lovelies, officially 5 weeks today - is it too late to start taking the aspirin? Was considering waiting until I have my GP appointment on Friday (will be almost 6 weeks by then) and double checking with him but don't want to waste any time as we had our first loss between 5 and 6 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

No, not too late. Start right away!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun :flower: 

Took my first 75mg today and will double check with my GP over the phone tomorrow :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, 

Found this really useful! I had never heard of baby aspirin but I was worried my mmc was due to something I could have changed. I am currently ttc, what is the recommended dose of aspirin to take? And would it be ok taking it now even before conception?? TIA all this is new to me!! Xxxx


----------



## Little J

I am really thinking about taking the baby aspirin as well. Both my my early MC were around 5 weeks. I have been tested to see if my blood type was rh- which is a protein on your red blood cells, the baby is usually rh+ and if the mother is rh- the mothers body treats the baby as a foreign object and will reject the baby right away. Luckily, i came out rh+ so I dont need to worry much about that...

But i was curious if by taking the baby aspirin maybe this would help keep me from MC again. The Dr. also wants me to come in for a blood test right when i get my first BFP again so they can check my progesterone levels. 

I guess why not try, it wont hurt anything! It seems to help alot of women after multilple MC.

But now im contimplating about not waiting for 1 AF before trying again.... is that a bad idea? i wasnt very far along with my MC's so I dont see the hurt? but also, dont want to jinx myself into keep having MC cus i didnt let me body heal.... what do you guys think?


----------



## flutterbaby

baby asprin does help the placenta flow better as it thins the blood but doctors dont reccomend it for this reason you can't take it if you have ever hemmoraged as you can die if it happens again if you have reoccuring mc's take a high dose of folic acid as well not the normal low dose that docs usually give out sorry about your losses ladies hope this info helps my friend has had loads of mc's and this was the advice she was given by fertilty clinic :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies

I had a mmc last year, after having 2 healthy pregnancies. I became pregnant again the first full cycle after the mmc, and decided to take low dose asprin (75mg) to make sure my blood was thin enough to nourish a baby. I have no known clotting disorder, but decided to take it as a precaution as I would not have been able to have any clotting tests, due to only one clinically recognized loss. One thing I did notice that has me very glad that I started the asprin- the strong heart palpitations I was having when i got my bfp went away within HOURS of starting the asprin and they have not returned since. That tells me that my blood was too thick, thick enough to give my heart a bit of trouble.

At my booking the midwife put me down to see a consultant, simply because I self prescribed the asprin and refused to budge on the issue- the consultant said I;m fine to take it, as it will not harm baby and she then said this, in these exact words:

It is very good at preventing pre ecplampsia.

I will take my asprin til 32 or 34 weeks I haven't decided yet, but will have to stop it a few weeks before birth because it is afterall a blood thinner, and I don't want to bleed more than is normal!


----------



## baileybubs

Any ladies in the uk taking it? How were your doctors with the idea? My doctor seems very "by the book" and I dont think she'd be very keen on the idea....


----------



## georgeblossom

I have had 2 miscarriages, both at 5/6 weeks. EPU advised me to take aspirin as soon as I find out I am pregnant. My pattern is very common with having 'sticky blood'.
Having a 3 cycle break after last miscarriage (end on Jan '12). We can start trying again after May's AF. So in 2/3 weeks time. Extremely nervous as the last miscarriage was awful, very poorly afterwards.
Any advice welcome x


----------



## georgeblossom

I did not wait after my first miscarriage in Nov'11, got pregnant straight away but miscarried again! I was very poorly after the 2nd miscarriage so was told I had to wait at least 3 cycles. This was hard to accept but I am so glad I did, gave me some time to mentally recover aswell! 
But its important to do what right for you, one nurse did say to me that there can be antibodies in your system after a miscarriage that may affect a pregnancy with no break.
I am also going to take aspirin as soon as we find out we are pregnant again, this was advised by EPU. They also said to ring them aswell to plan in early scans to check on things.
Good luck whatever you decide X


----------



## jennijunni

Little J said:


> I am really thinking about taking the baby aspirin as well. Both my my early MC were around 5 weeks. I have been tested to see if my blood type was rh- which is a protein on your red blood cells, the baby is usually rh+ and if the mother is rh- the mothers body treats the baby as a foreign object and will reject the baby right away. Luckily, i came out rh+ so I dont need to worry much about that...
> 
> But i was curious if by taking the baby aspirin maybe this would help keep me from MC again. The Dr. also wants me to come in for a blood test right when i get my first BFP again so they can check my progesterone levels.
> 
> I guess why not try, it wont hurt anything! It seems to help alot of women after multilple MC.
> 
> But now im contimplating about not waiting for 1 AF before trying again.... is that a bad idea? i wasnt very far along with my MC's so I dont see the hurt? but also, dont want to jinx myself into keep having MC cus i didnt let me body heal.... what do you guys think?



Im sorry for your loss J. For me after my first mc, also an early mc, I did try right away, we did not wait, and caught the first egg. He is now a healthy, adorable 7 yo, eating breakfast at the table as I type!! So if you feel right go for it!! I did have 2 2nd trimester losses, which resulted in a D&E, and was told to wait 2 cycles, the first one we did wait 2 cycles and got pregnant straight away, I lost that baby at 15 weeks, after the second we started after 2 cycles, but did not get pregnant until 3 cycles after loss, and I am pregnant right now. Only time will tell. I am taking 81mg of low dose asprin, prenatal, extra folic acid, vitamin D3, and progesterone. Hopefully this one will stay with me. Lots of hugs to you!!


----------



## MightyMom

One word of caution: aspirin is a blood thinner. If you have any bleeding issues, you should not be taking it without telling your doctor.

For instance, I have a large subchorionic hematoma in my uterus. So I can't take it because I risk causing more bleeding. It may be good to check with your doctor to be sure it is ok to take first.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm in the UK and taking it against my GPs wishes. He is very by the book and checked with my FS who stated that aspirin wasn't recommended until you had multiple losses as the first could have just been a fluke :growlmad:

I have had it clarified that it won't harm the baby and I too was recommended by the EPU to take it to prevent another loss. Sometimes GPs are worried about a backlash if they don't do things by the book. As I have a family history of blood clots and DVT on my maternal side I decided to self medicate.


----------

